# rash on chest after bath



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Isabel doesn't have a bath everyday as was adviced not to when she was tiny as she was born with dry skin, but would love to increase them as she loves it and is great daddy and Isabel time otherwise she is just grumpy when he get in from work but we have found that the day after she has a bath she has a rash on her chest and only on her chest.  I have tried no bubbles in bath, but using a sensitive skin product to wash her, bubbles and just wash her with water to see if either of them are causing the problem but its there both times anyway.  Could it be to do with her dry skin?  We always just put E45 on after the bath as we were adviced by HV when she was younger.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Clare

Have you tried oilatun in her bath?

You may find that you need to use another cream
Lush- dream cream
burts bees- baby
50/50

if the rash is purely after her bath then it is the water drying her skin so adding something like oilatum bath will help

Jxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

the rash does seem to appear only after a bath, we haven't noticed any other time as yet, well the day after the bath  will try the oilatum take it you can get it places like Boots.
Sorry to sound dumb but what is 50/50?

Thanks for the answer as everytime I've tried asking my HV just get told to use E45 on the dry skin, and now won't see her for 4 months.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi clare

50/50 cream is 50% liquid parafin & 50%  white soft parafin. Really good stuff! Available from any good chemist..costs about £4 for 500g

Jxx


----------

